# 2010 resolutions



## Firefly (23 Dec 2009)

Don't want to be a bah-humbug, but anyone thinking of new year's resolutions?

I'd like to get back into photography and reading.


----------



## MANTO (23 Dec 2009)

Fitness for me...i have been very lazy the past couple of months.

and not reading anymore threads on the PS


----------



## Caveat (23 Dec 2009)

Quit smoking.


----------



## Chocks away (23 Dec 2009)

To lead a healthier lifestyle and take a cookery course on old fashioned recipes.


----------



## Henny Penny (23 Dec 2009)

Last year I resolved to address my phobia (fear of rollercoasters) ... this year I think I'll learn to moonwalk.


----------



## Caveat (23 Dec 2009)

henny penny said:


> last year i resolved to address my phobia (fear of rollercoasters) ... This year i think i'll learn to moonwalk.



lol!


----------



## dockingtrade (23 Dec 2009)

less talk more action


----------



## BONDGIRL (23 Dec 2009)

I would love to set myself aside 20min per day to read a nice book


----------



## Abbica (24 Dec 2009)

Stop biting nails, awful habit, keep going with my photography so I can hang nice pictures in my house, do my garden by spring, it is like a building site, no grass, no nothing in it, just rabbits and weeds!

Caveat, go for it, just do it, my last years resolution was to quit smoking the 20 a day and I did (wasn't easy for me by no means but glad I had the willpower), sitting here now with such relief and extra money which is much needed in my pocket, plus and this was a big plus, everybody compliments me and how well I look, I have lost my pasty grey sickly look, which means I am glowing.


----------



## Firefly (24 Dec 2009)

Chocks away said:


> To lead a healthier lifestyle and take a cookery course on old fashioned recipes.


 

Buy Delia Smith's book - fantastic


----------



## liaconn (28 Dec 2009)

Walk home from work in the evening, cut out wine during the week, write down three nice things that happened every day.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Dec 2009)

Go to bed earlier


----------



## Purple (29 Dec 2009)

Quitting smoking is easy, I've done it loads of times 
I smoke between 5 and 20 cigarettes a week and while I feel no urge to smoke more I find it very hard to smoke less. I've been at that level for years.


----------



## Purple (29 Dec 2009)

My resolution is to get back running in the evenings. Before our last baby arrived I was getting in about 4k 4-5 nights a week but I haven't been out at all for the last 4 months.


----------



## Towger (29 Dec 2009)

2010 - No more babies!


----------



## S.L.F (29 Dec 2009)

dockingtrade said:


> less talk more action


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YawagQ6lLrA

I'm going to eat less and exercise more.

I bought a cross trainer 2 years ago and assembled it now I just have to start to use it...


----------



## michaelm (31 Dec 2009)

As ever I'll try to avoid queues, meetings and weddings.





Sue Ellen said:


> Go to bed earlier


If you're not in bed by half eleven you may as well go home.





Towger said:


> 2010 - No more babies!


I must do that myself.


----------



## The_Banker (31 Dec 2009)

I would love to run the Cork City Marathon in October next. Of course that will involve training now.

Being realistic, it won't happen :-(


----------



## Newbie! (1 Jan 2010)

Stop using swear words so much in general conversation
Get a handle on our finances
Be more thankful for the positives in my life.


----------



## shootingstar (3 Jan 2010)

Agreed - I swear like a parrot! Totally unecessary. I told the kids to keep reminding me and its actually working. I've started using the words bloody & feck as opposed to the obvious...


----------



## S.L.F (3 Jan 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> Go to bed earlier


 
You got your parcel then???


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Jan 2010)

S.L.F said:


> You got your parcel then???



No  That's my excuse for the resolution going by the wayside so soon (1.44 a.m. ).


----------



## Chocks away (4 Jan 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> No  That's my excuse for the resolution going by the wayside so soon (1.44 a.m. ).


Very good


----------



## Holtend82 (4 Jan 2010)

The_Banker said:


> I would love to run the Cork City Marathon in October next. Of course that will involve training now.
> 
> Being realistic, it won't happen :-(


 
Thats in May !!


----------



## Purple (4 Jan 2010)

Holtend82 said:


> Thats in May !!



That's when everyone else is running it.


----------



## S.L.F (4 Jan 2010)

Purple said:


> That's when everyone else is running it.


 
Maybe October is when they are hoping to complete it.


----------



## Teatime (4 Jan 2010)

I have decided to try and eat things that I don't normally like - so far courgettes and aubergines...yummy, not.


----------



## liaconn (4 Jan 2010)

Teatime said:


> I have decided to try and eat things that I don't normally like - so far courgettes and aubergines...yummy, not.


 

Why?


----------



## Teatime (4 Jan 2010)

liaconn said:


> Why?


 
There are many foods that I did not like as a young fella which I like eating now (e.g. broccoli, raw tomatoes) - so I am trying to broaden my horizons so that I can increase my eating and cooking range. Going to give cucumber and celery (in soup maybe) a go next...


----------



## Caveat (4 Jan 2010)

Teatime said:


> Going to give cucumber and celery (in soup maybe) a go next...


 
Just a personal thing, but I would recommend that you try celery raw rather than cooked - it's nicer IMO. It goes stringy and chewy when cooked. Break off a big stalk and use it to dip into a garlicky or chive type dip.

And keeping with the the dip theme, try finely chopping raw tomato, cucumber and onion and mixing with Thai sweet chilli sauce for another great dip.


----------



## S.L.F (5 Jan 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> No  That's my excuse for the resolution going by the wayside so soon (1.44 a.m. ).


 
Actually the parcel I was thinking of was this one.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=981317&postcount=7


----------



## eiregal (5 Jan 2010)

Holtend82 said:


> Thats in May !!


 
Cork City Marathon is in June, Dublin City Marathon is in October.  Sure October is ages away, plenty of time for training


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Jan 2010)

S.L.F said:


> Actually the parcel I was thinking of was this one.
> 
> http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=981317&postcount=7



So was I  Link was merely to show resolution of going to bed early didn't last very long.


----------



## BONDGIRL (5 Jan 2010)

I have decided to try do something for me at least 3 times a week.. once wont do!! haha.. as a firs time mother and recently given the boot from work, I need to keep ME alive...
So started by booked yoga one day a week, getting nails done another and trying my bes to read a book, few pages a day, you wouldnt believe how hard that is being SAHM.


----------



## S.L.F (5 Jan 2010)

Sue Ellen said:


> So was I  Link was merely to show resolution of going to bed early didn't last very long.


 
Oh I know you were thinking of the 'package' (accompanied by a conspiratorial wink)...but some of our other posters wouldn't be aware of that.


----------

